# Why are horse/stock trailers so darn expensive?



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

I mean, basic two-horse, no dressing room trailers. They have two axles, yes, and wiring, yes, and brakes, but they can't go anywhere on their own. I can buy a decent car with an engine and everything for what some trailers are going for! Of course, you can't put a horse in your car....

Yes, I know that they are used to transport valuable animals. But really they are a frame with wheels and a floor and sides and some wiring. 

rant over


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

What do you consider expensive? To me anything under $1500 for that is a steal.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

2horses said:


> What do you consider expensive? To me anything under $1500 for that is a steal.


$2500.... $4999.... two prices I've seen recently for basic 2 horse trailers. The first was a 94 Keifer horse/stock trailer (they said it could be used as a 3 horse slant so it was a little bigger than a standard 2 horse so maybe it would be more). The second was an '06 CM two horse. 

Then there was a 97 Kingston (warmblood size) for $5200.

Every so often I see a trailer for $1500 or less. They usually need work - body work at the least if they are steel because they rust out. Or lights need work, or the jack doesn't work, etc.

Ah well, I'm not seriously looking to buy a trailer now anyway. Maybe when I finally am ready, I'll find a good one for a reasonable price.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I have to agree then, that is kinda pricey! Maybe our different locations have something to do with it, trailers are easy to find down here so they sell cheaper.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Maybe our different locations have something to do with it ===


EVERYTHING costs less in Texas!


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Karen,
You may be forgetting some things that go into making a quality trailer. Things like engineering load ratios, and manufacturing costs. If you have purchased any aluminium or steel lately you may be surprised at the cost increases + the cost of a good fab man is about $23.00 an hr. Then there is the manufacturing equipment investment. 
Lastly is the cost of money. Which right now, is about 11%. All this comes before any profit is brought into the mix.
Trailers don't really carry a large profit margin in them. Dealers make up for that by selling large #'s.
If you have ever pulled a poorly designed, home grown trailer you might think differently when that horse starts moving around and throws you all over the road. There is alot of skill involved in building a good trailer.
I hope that you might take another look from a different prospective.


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

Well considering that most trailers are manufactured in the middle of the country; Texas, Oklahoma, Nebraska etc. the further away from the center of the country the more shipping thus the more expensive. Also if you live in a non ag state like NH there is a lesser supply of used trailers which drives up prices their prices. Here in central cal, new trailers are still very expensive but older ones are dramatically cheaper because of all the farms, rangeland and thus equines that are around.

Too bad gas prices aren't as cheap as they were 5 yrs ago, I'd seriously contemplated flying to Oklahoma picking up a brand new custom trailer and driving it back with a rented truck and a savings of about $5000.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

What really amazes me is how much more expensive a horse trailer with living quarters is compared to my camp trailer in comparable lengths!


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

CIW said:


> Karen,
> You may be forgetting some things that go into making a quality trailer. Things like engineering load ratios, and manufacturing costs. If you have purchased any aluminium or steel lately you may be surprised at the cost increases + the cost of a good fab man is about $23.00 an hr. Then there is the manufacturing equipment investment.
> Lastly is the cost of money. Which right now, is about 11%. All this comes before any profit is brought into the mix.
> Trailers don't really carry a large profit margin in them. Dealers make up for that by selling large #'s.
> ...


What you say is true, but I'm talking about USED horse trailers, that are 15 or more years old in some cases. There's a lot of engineering that goes into a car or truck too, but cars and trucks seem to depreciate a lot quicker than horse trailers, at least from some of the prices I've seen.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Shoupie said:


> Well considering that most trailers are manufactured in the middle of the country; Texas, Oklahoma, Nebraska etc. the further away from the center of the country the more shipping thus the more expensive. Also if you live in a non ag state like NH there is a lesser supply of used trailers which drives up prices their prices. Here in central cal, new trailers are still very expensive but older ones are dramatically cheaper because of all the farms, rangeland and thus equines that are around.


No, it's not a typical "ag state" but there are a lot of horse people in New England. Trailers aren't that hard to find. Just hard to find one for under $2000 that doesn't need some work. It's probably part and parcel of the fact that everything costs more up here.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

You need to come to Texas.... http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/2106695322.html

This one's nice too: http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/2106162050.html


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Many many people in the construction trade use trailers like that move a lot of equipment to the job site.
So they are not just for animals anymore and that is why you see prices as high as you do. As trades people are also buying them.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Years ago there was a fabulous horse trailer manufacturing place here in Arizona. I had a 2 horse made to my specifications. I paid $3,000 and thought it was worth every penny - and that was back in the 1970's.

After 20 years of use, I took the trailer to Texas and the dang thing rusted out almost over-night. Never understood it. It rarely rained where I was. Dry as a bone.

So, I started hauling in the bed of my truck. It's been many years since I've even used a trailer.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive noticed even older dilapidated ones being advertised at premium dollar (I am looking for a small two horse for quick trips in town, so I dont have to drag out the 4 horse LQ)

Im betting it has to do with
-the fact that anything labeled for "horse" means they get to double or triple the price of the product for no reason

-Metal is bringing good money now..so even as scrap (the older, rusted trailers I reference above) would bring what they are wanting.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

I shall now eat my words.

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/2114257577.html

Not bad. If I was ready to buy one, I'd be sending an email to the guy.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd snatch that one up - I love all the room in the front!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I like that one too. Is it a Trail-Et? Love walk-thru's. Though usually they are also ramps and I prefer step-ups.


----------



## kwester56 (11 mo ago)

birchtreefarm said:


> I mean, basic two-horse, no dressing room trailers. They have two axles, yes, and wiring, yes, and brakes, but they can't go anywhere on their own. I can buy a decent car with an engine and everything for what some trailers are going for! Of course, you can't put a horse in your car....
> 
> Yes, I know that they are used to transport valuable animals. But really they are a frame with wheels and a floor and sides and some wiring.
> 
> rant over


I am absolutely with you. It is simply price gouging and it is ridiculous. This is the kind of thing that will start to kill horse ownership.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

12 year old thread. Prices have really gone up!


----------

